# Do Tenants pay new tax on electricity bill?



## Mojosing (Oct 1, 2010)

Regarding the new property tax that is to be added to electricity bills.... as tenants, with the owner and one other tenant living in the building, will this tax be added to our elec bill, which we get separately in our name? Obviously we don't want to pay towards my landlords property tax but if it is included in our elec bill we may have problems getting this money back? Anyone heard anything regarding this?
Thanks


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

You will be billed but the landlord is the one who is legally responsible for paying it. This means that you probably will be the one who turns the money over to DEH but then you take it out of your rent. This has been repeated MANY times on the news, so you shouldn't run into any problems with your landlord over it.

Under NO circumstances should a tenant pay the tax and not take it out of their rent.

We rent too and I plan on asking the landlord to pay it upfront if it's more than one month's rent. Since you live in the same building, I think you should do that too - especially if the tax is more than your monthly rent.


----------



## Mojosing (Oct 1, 2010)

wka said:


> You will be billed but the landlord is the one who is legally responsible for paying it. This means that you probably will be the one who turns the money over to DEH but then you take it out of your rent. This has been repeated MANY times on the news, so you shouldn't run into any problems with your landlord over it.
> 
> Under NO circumstances should a tenant pay the tax and not take it out of their rent.
> 
> We rent too and I plan on asking the landlord to pay it upfront if it's more than one month's rent. Since you live in the same building, I think you should do that too - especially if the tax is more than your monthly rent.


We don't have TV here, only watch the internet so I've never seen anything about it only hearing rumours!!! Well thats good if it's expected our rent will be reduced, I can only imagine how that conversation is gonna go tho !!!!!!!!
Thanks


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

I found a Greek explanation of what I was saying:

Το τέλος επιβάλλεται στον κύριο του ακινήτου ή στον επικαρπωτή. Σε περίπτωση συνιδιοκτησίας, βαρυνόμενοι είναι οι συνιδιοκτήτες κατά το λόγο της συμμετοχής καθενός από αυτούς. Υπόχρεος για την καταβολή είναι ο χρήστης του ακινήτου, ο οποίος το καταβάλλει μαζί με το λογαριασμό κατανάλωσης του ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος.

Αν ο χρήστης είναι μισθωτής, με την καταβολή επέρχεται αυτοδικαίως συμψηφισμός με οφειλόμενα ή μελλοντικά μισθώματα.

My quick translation, sorry don't know if you know Greek so if you do, just ignore:

"The fee is assessed to the owner of the property or property-holder. In the case of co-ownership, the co-owners are assessed according to the degree of ownership of each. The user of the property is responsible for payment; he pays together with the electric power consumption bill.

"*If the user is a renter, at the time of payment, a deduction is automatically (ipso jure) applied to owed or future rent payment.*"


----------

